

Show HN: How we've delivered $1M+ worth of food in NYC without VC money - andale
https://medium.com/@blumalex/the-story-of-relay-2ef659c9507d

======
minimaxir
A blog post is not a Show HN.

~~~
andale
Hey - sorry about that. What would be better?

~~~
minimaxir
You didn't need to add the Show HN prefix.

